# NE coast US recommendations



## colacubes (Aug 5, 2018)

Am off to New York in a couple of weeks. My OH is working near Boston and is coming down for a few nights. We’d like to spend a few days somewhere on the coast between NY and Boston as we both need to get back to each of them for our flights home. Any recommendations for good places to stay for approx 4 nights? We’d be happy to camp as we’re on a budget but would need to be somewhere with pre-erected tents/cabins as we haven’t got the luggage allowance to take camping gear. Ideally needs to be somewhere not too far from public transport as I’d prefer not to hire a car. Ta.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Am off to New York in a couple of weeks. My OH is working near Boston and is coming down for a few nights. We’d like to spend a few days somewhere on the coast between NY and Boston as we both need to get back to each of them for our flights home. Any recommendations for good places to stay for approx 4 nights? We’d be happy to camp as we’re on a budget but would need to be somewhere with pre-erected tents/cabins as we haven’t got the luggage allowance to take camping gear. Ideally needs to be somewhere not too far from public transport as I’d prefer not to hire a car. Ta.



Don't worry about camping, motels are cheap there. Of course between Boston & New York you have Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard & Nantucket, plus the Hamptons, all of which are devastatingly expensive. Will you be able to hire a car? If not you'll have problems.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't worry about camping, motels are cheap there. Of course between Boston & New York you have Cape Cod, Martha's Vineyard & Nantucket, plus the Hamptons, all of which are devastatingly expensive. Will you be able to hire a car? If not you'll have problems.



I could if I had to but it's not my preference as my OH doesn't drive so it will all be on me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I could if I had to but it's not my preference as my OH doesn't drive so it will all be on me.



That part of the US is better than most, but you will find public transport sparse for anything other than going between large towns (Hartford CT. sized and above), getting to a cute coastal place will be impossible with such a short amount of time for you. Perhaps both try and meet up in Plymouth, MA and stay there could work?


----------



## Mrs D (Aug 7, 2018)

How about New Haven? How much of a budget are you on per night for accommodation?


----------



## petee (Aug 8, 2018)

rhode island is basically one large seaside resort. look into Newport. a car will be necessary tho'.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks all for the suggestions. In the end we went for Salem as we can get there easily from New York.

A question I hope Bahnhof Strasse or someone else might be able to answer. I need to fly back from Boston-JFK to get my connecting flight home. I've found a flight on Delta that arrives 3 hours 20 minutes before my flight to the UK and I'm wondering if that will be enough time to leave? I'll need to transfer terminals and am hoping I won't need to check in any luggage. Is that cutting it fine? There's a flight which gets in an hour earlier but it's really expensive and the one before that means I'll be sitting about in the airport for 8 hours. Wikitravel etc see to think 3-4 hours is ok, but having waited in the immigration queue at JFK I know it can take fucking ages. And then of course there's the risk of my flight from Boston being delayed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2018)

It's tight. Which airline are you flying out of JFK with?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's tight. Which airline are you flying out of JFK with?



BA. I'm thinking I might just have to suck up waiting around a bit longer.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2018)

You'll probably be OK, there's no immigration to go through when you land from Boston, domestic flight. But as you say, if delayed you'll be in trouble as you will lose your BA ticket, so probably be best to wait around. Or perhaps look at changing your BA ticket to return from Boston?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You'll probably be OK, there's no immigration to go through when you land from Boston, domestic flight. But as you say, if delayed you'll be in trouble as you will lose your BA ticket, so probably be best to wait around. Or perhaps look at changing your BA ticket to return from Boston?



Originally I was going to fly to Boston direct but the reason I went with NY was it ended up being over £300 cheaper! I think I'll just get an earlier flight and hang around at the airport. Ta for the advice


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 13, 2018)

Hope you have a lovely holiday.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## sankara (Aug 13, 2018)

From New York to New Haven is basically NYC commuting territory. I don’t recall New Haven being a particularly nice town. It’s also where the decent (by American standards) public transport kind of ends.

I know the New England coastline quite well and while I would recommend heading up to Maine if you had a bit more time. I think you should head to Cape Ann which is just north of Boston. It is also Boston commuter land but the towns are much less dense than in Connecticut and there is a train that I think goes as far as Rockport. It’s also on the right side of Boston to get to the airport.


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 18, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I could if I had to but it's not my preference as my OH doesn't drive so it will all be on me.



That reminds me when I drove across the US with my brother, my girlfriend and two other friends.  I was the only one with a Driving Licence.  5000 miles in 20 days.  Good times.


----------

